# transfer vehicle without license



## 81577 (Mar 2, 2014)

i m on tourist visa but with no drivers licence but my partner wants to transfer his vehicle under my name before i get my license. will this be possible? the form requires my license number but i do not have one as yet from my home country.


----------

